# early voting?



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I just voted early. Anybody else vote yet, or plan to go early?

The line was really long, even so it only took about 10 minutes. Looks to me like this is going to be a record setting election in number of people voting.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll just stop by my polling place on Election Day. There are some ballot initiatives I need to vote on, even if my presidential vote is a futile gesture.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Here in NY, voting early means waking up early on election day. :smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nope. My polling place is the elementary school in my neighborhood. It's more convenient for me to take the big 3 minute walk there on election day after the big pre-work rush is over than to drive to the early voting place.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I mailed mine in a week or so back.

This way I don't have to disarm to vote. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Waiting for election day.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

No early voting for me. I usually wait to the last minute.

In fact, if it wasn't for that "last" minute, I wouldn't get anything done.

Now kev74 might not vote early, but I hear a lot of his liberal friends around the country will be. The liberals' have a new strategy and slogan designed by ACORN: "Vote Early, Vote Often".


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

James NM said:


> Now kev74 might not vote early, but I hear a lot of his liberal friends around the country will be.


What's the matter... Don't like the new picture? Is this one any better? 









:smt1099


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I voted on Wednesday at my local county courthouse. No waiting! Five voting in front of me. First year I've ever done this electronically.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm not even sure if we do an early thing here. I never gave it much thought. I don't mind the lines at the polls, it's kind of neat talking with the people in line with me. Small town and all it's good to see most of them.:smt023


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Voted here in Sarasota Florida. BIG lines.

Something is going on. I'm just not sure what.

AFS


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

AirForceShooter said:


> Voted here in Sarasota Florida. BIG lines.
> 
> Something is going on. I'm just not sure what.
> 
> AFS


Read through the Firearm Political Discussion sub forum, that should bring you up to speed.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I will be voting this coming Monday. I seriously cannot wait for this circus to be over.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

SuckLead said:


> I seriously cannot wait for this circus to be over.


I agree...

-Jeff-


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

kev74 said:


> What's the matter... Don't like the new picture? Is this one any better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I am voting for McCain, but I'll admit... that is one hysterical picture! :anim_lol:


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I am planning on going to the polls. I live in a rural area and it doesn't ever take very long. I like to take the opportunity to show my kids about the process. :smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I seriously cannot wait for this circus to be over.


HUGE +1 on that!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I will be voting this coming Monday. I seriously cannot wait for this circus to be over.


oh this is just the prelude... the real circus begins Nov. 5th. And if Obama loses, the riots will begin Nov. 6th.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Sent in my absentee ballot yesterday. My home of record is NJ so just easier instead of taking the 7hr one way trip lol. 

Interesting little thing, NJ apparently now has an option, that if you want to, you can e-mail your ballot to them. They do still require you send a hard copy through the mail, but have the email option to ensure your vote gets there on time.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Dropping off my absentee ballot tomorrow on my way to school, dunno if that counts as 'early voting', I suppose it does.


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

I did my civic duty this morning. In 2004 I waited until Election Day and the lines were terrible.

Tex


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I put in one more for McCain this afternoon.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Sent in my ballot a week ago. All Republicans this time, except for our state Superintendent of Education. She's good people. Re-Elect Rossi!


----------

